# HUGE Announcements for the Central PA Reptile Expo



## KordeksKritters (Jan 2, 2009)

*We have 2 HUGE announcements for the Central PA Reptile Expo, starting with our May 16th show!*​
The first big change will be our table prices - we are dropping our base price of $75 per table down to $65 per table! We will also continue offering our $5 discount to vendors booking more than 4 tables, and other discounts for vendors booking with us for future shows! Each table space is a full 8'x8', and includes an 8' table, electricity, 2 free admissions and wireless internet!

The second, and probably the biggest, announcement is that, by popular request, *we are taking the show HOT*! This means that 60 of our 185 tables will now be set aside for each show starting May 16th for venomous vendors! Of course, vendors in the venomous section can also sell non-hots, so we expect the spots to fill up fast! 

Updated information has been posted on the website, including rules for venomous vendors, so be sure to check it out and sign up quick!

www.CentralPAReptileExpo.com


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

KordeksKritters said:


> The second, and probably the biggest, announcement is that, by popular request, *we are making the show HOT*! This means that 60 of our 185 tables will now be set aside for each show starting May 16th for venomous vendors! Of course, vendors in the venomous section can also sell non-hots, so we expect the spots to fill up fast!


Nice....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

wish I had a grand to spare for a cb banded gila monster!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow....*this IS huge*.

And in THIS corner...the reigning Champion, 15 years (at least)....

Hamburg, Pa

And in This corner....the challenger....

Carlisle, Pa


With the addition of HOTs....or HOTZ for you text-ers, it just may be good fight.

LETS GET IT ON !


----------

